# Disney's Live-Action 'Pinocchio' (September 8, 2022)



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

> EXCLUSIVE: Yet another live-action version of a tried-and-true Disney fairy tale is wending its way to the big screen. Peter Hedges is penning a feature loosely based on the original Pinocchio story about a marionette carved from wood who dreams of becoming a real boy. Pinocchio gets his wish but is prone to stretching the truth, and each time he does, his nose grows longer.
> 
> The story is really about the relationship between a father and son, the ramifications of lying and creating stories and living in a fantasy world. Pinocchio came from the mind of author Carlo Collodi, who wrote the 1883 novel The Adventures Of Pinocchio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2015)

Disney found their new cash cow in live action remakes.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunner complains...but we all know he:


----------



## Katou (Apr 8, 2015)

of course they would~ 
Live Action > 3D > Cartoon


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> Stunn*er *



Racist asshole.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2015)

I hope the guy that brought this idea up in the board meeting got a hefty bonus.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Racist asshole.


----------



## Detective (Apr 8, 2015)

Stunna, did your dick randomly grow at this news?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2015)

>I say no
>someone posts a gif of Pinocchio's nose growing

pls


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 9, 2015)

is this stuff actually real

disney needs to go stick something up its pooper so this diharrea stops spilling everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuck you up the ass with Pinochio's wooden nose, Disney.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 9, 2015)

What do I look like, what do I look like? a Jackass?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 11, 2015)

Didn't they already made a live action movie on this?

[YOUTUBE]TNYpN_tzofw[/YOUTUBE]






Obligatory fuck off Stunna


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 10, 2020)

Jesus this was buried

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2020)

Tom Hanks is Gipetto huh?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 3, 2021)

Well this unexpected


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2021)

...I could see it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2021)

Can't help but feel sad that Disney is pussified. This franchise deserves a horror retelling.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2022)

hopefully better than this one:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 9, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> hopefully better than this one:


Pauly Shore? Whyyyyyyy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 30, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (May 31, 2022)




----------



## CoopoNitro7 (May 31, 2022)

What’s up with Disney nowadays making these Disney+ films instead of theatrical films?

like aren’t they losing money by doing this stuff?

Bizarre


----------



## Mider T (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2022)

September 8, 2022 release date.

Go ahead and edit it into the title @blakstealth


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 25, 2022)

Looks good.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 8, 2022)

Oof, but not a shocker


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2022)

That's actually a shocker.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 8, 2022)

i hate this world, tbh.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## OLK (Sep 12, 2022)

Lol Pinocchio did nothing wrong at all in the remake, defeating the entire point of the movie


----------

